# Zweitklasse für Kundschafter



## Intrepit (19. Februar 2009)

Welche Zweitklasse habt ihr für euren Kundschafter?

Derzeit zeichnet sich ja ein Trend zu Ranger/Rouge und Ranger/Priest ab. Ich selbst spiele Ranger/Rouge,  was eine ordentliche DD-Kombo ist.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Februar 2009)

Intrepit schrieb:


> Welche Zweitklasse habt ihr für euren Kundschafter?
> 
> Derzeit zeichnet sich ja ein Trend zu Ranger/Rouge und Ranger/Priest ab. Ich selbst spiele Ranger/Rouge,  was eine ordentliche DD-Kombo ist.


Ich spiel zwar keinen kundschafter würde aber kundschafter/krieger nehmen


----------



## ChiisanaAkuma (23. Februar 2009)

also ich habe als main krieger und als nebenklasse den Kundschafter 
noch nicht all zu hoch aber bis jetzt echt nice
man kann schon im vorfeld gut schaden machen und dann einfach nur noch rest geben 
oder halt gut fernkampf und mit ein paar kriegerfertigkeiten den nahkampf stark aufwerten 

aber vorallem das pullen ist dadurchh wesentlich einfacher XD


----------



## Beutelratte (24. Februar 2009)

mal ne Frage dazu bringts Kundschafter-Mage auch als dd- combo weil man als mage die beiden sehr starken sec-fähigkeiten Feuerball und Blitzschlag hat

oder is Kundschafter-Priest sinnvoller als supporter ?


----------



## Rorret (25. Februar 2009)

also rouge hat meine zweitklasse ned aufgelegt - find ich persönlich zu nuttig, aber nen rogue als second is sicher ned verkehrt! als fernkämpfer den mob ranpullen und als nahkämpfer dann down kloppen....
mein second des kundis ist nen krieger - der kommt bei gleichleveligen mobs meistens garned zum zug, da der kundi die im fernkampf schon getötet hat.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorander (25. Februar 2009)

Kundi / schurke für pvp und pve meiner meinung nach die beste Kombo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo1979 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele einen Kundiger/Schurke und bin zufrieden.
Er spielt sich sehr ausgeglichen und die Fertigkeiten ergänzen sich meiner Meinung nach gut.

Mit den richtigen Fertigkeiten aus der Ferne angreifen, verlangsamen und Wunden verursachen sollte das nicht reichen mit den Schurken-Fertigkeiten weitere Wunden verursachen, still und heimlich in Sicherheit bringen und weiter aus der Ferne beharken, war bis jetzt oft genug eine gute Strategie ohne Heilung zu benötigen.



Meine Freundin spielt Kundiger/Krieger, hat auch was ... die Combo fürs Grobe.


----------



## Tardok (6. März 2009)

Die große Frage nach einer guten Nebenklasse... Im PvP sicherlich sinnvoll einen Priester zu nehmen, aber PvE rockt das ma gar nicht^^
Ich habe mich auch für rouge entschieden, macht guten dmg und hat  den großen vorteil von 2 waffen, die man tragen kann. 
Bin mit der wahl allerdings nicht 100% zufrieden, dmg output is ok, allerdings spile ich auf nem PvP esrver und es hat sich bewiesen, dass spieler mit priestern als second class, weitaus stärker sind, wie alle anderen.
Eine Richtige Entscheidung zu treffen is schwer, die anderen Combos sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, aber mit Priest/Rouge als second fährt man auf jeden Fall immer ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (7. März 2009)

also ic hspiele kundschafter , schurke . mache schaden und wenn der gegner zu nahe kommt hau ich ainfach druff^^


----------



## oliilo (12. März 2009)

hallo ich habe mal eine frage ich install gerade rom (dauert ewig ...)
und naja da dachte ich überlege ich mir mal was ich Spiel allso bums hier  geguckt und kundschafter is eig bevorzugte Klasse bis jetzt aber nun zur frage wie läuft das allgemeine game play mit der second Klasse hab ich nur 4 skills mehr wen ich ne sec Klasse nehm oder wie ist das verschwinden bestimmte skills wen ich ne "schlechte" kombi nehm und kan ich wechsen ich glaube ich hab gehört man kan wechseln zwischen den beiden klassen 
anscheinend gibt es skilltrees wie sieht der aus wie läuft alles ab 
danköö


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (12. März 2009)

ich wollte heute auch mal mit rom und einem kundschafter starten.
wollte als zweiklasse einen magier nehmen. ist das eine gute wahl oder sollte man doch lieber auf einen schurken zurückgreifen. ich will nichts heilendes und tankendes haben. mir geht nur um schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXMaXiMXx (15. März 2009)

Magier ist grundsätzlich keine schlechte wahl.
Du bist nur im pvp benachteiligt, aber du haust richtig geilen range dmg raus.
Wärst dan also der idiale DD in pve raids...
Musst du wissen was du im endgame liebermachst pve pvp ect...


----------



## hoti82 (24. März 2009)

bin schwer am überlegen was ich zu meinem kundschafter dazu nehem wollte eigentlich ne zauber klasse dazu nehmen entweder Priest oder Magier was ist besser geeignet?


----------



## Rosiel fallen Angel (25. März 2009)

also ich spiele meinen kundi mit 2klasse priest ..bin das sehr aus guild wars gewöhnt alle zu rezzen oder zu unterstützen komme auch gut mit der kombi zurecht ...
macht also bei mir keine probleme ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunathan (26. März 2009)

Wer max dps fahren will der nimmt sich kundi/schurke weil ergänzt sich gut, die komboskills sind spitze und man hat zusätzlich noch nen ordentliches cc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imp. Lasso

wer aber gruppen / raid supporten will sollte kundi priest nehmen weil die haben ne fähigkeit die wie heldentum in wow wirkt als unerlässlich für raids wenn man nen boss ganz schnell fallen muss , ausserdem ist die kombo im sologame sehr angenehm zu spielen man brauch eig keine tränke (Ausser man lvlt grad den priest was etwas nervig ist )

Beide kombos sind sehr gut meiner Meinung liegt aber im auge des betrachter was man lieber spielen mag 

Mfg


----------



## Maiwin (21. April 2009)

also ich spiel als 2te kllasse magier und der 4 sec stunn von blitzschlag is fürn n kundi nützlicvh 
bion zwar erst 18 mitm kundi und 15 mitm mage aber die kombi spielt sich gut ich teil gut schaden aus und im raid is man mit seinen stunnskills als kundi immer gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abikon (26. April 2009)

Ja die Frage stelle ich mir immer noch, obwohl ich Kundi/Schurke (27/26) auf dem PvP Server bin.
Zum Leveln ergänzen sich beide supper! Da auch der Schurke pullen kann (nein nicht mit den Messerwerfen, sondern mit dem Bogen und Vampirangriff) kommt man selten in Bedrängmis. 
2 Fragen stellen sich:
-PvP oder PvE?
-und wie verteile ich meine Skillpunkte (das Rücksetzen kostet ja und deshalb ist das nix mit dem vielen Experimentieren)

Ich erwarte, das alles noch mal nachbalanciert wird, damit es keine "Überklasse gibt" 
Ist also alles eine Geschmackssache oder Typsache.

Also Leute sehe euch dann in RoM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abikon


----------



## BlueFour (16. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele Kundi/Mage und habe mich so entschieden weil ich denke das 2 gute distanzdds als kombi sehr gut sein müssten. Natürlich habe ich mich auch entschieden PVE zu spielen, weil ich einen dd will der hamma dmg macht. Bis jetzt gefällt mir dieser kombo und hoffe das bleibt auch weiterhin so (30/30). Vlt könnte ein erfahrener spieler (Kundi/mage) mir mehr über diese kombo erzählen =P. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boey (7. September 2009)

ich kann nur kundschafter/krieger empfehlen zum einen echt guter DD zum anderen auch mal tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa248 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch Kundi/Mage. Super Fernkampf!
Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
Ich komme im PvP aber auch beim Raiden klar!


----------



## Eisschokolade (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin Magier/Kundschafterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 50/30
Am Anfang fand ich meinen Kundi ja scheußlich aba mit den Elite-Fähigkeiten und dem Am Ende der Straße-Set (<- kein Scherz das gibt es im Abtei) ist er echt zu was geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tolle Klassenkombi, ich liebe meinen Kundi >.<
Der ist so toll zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann es jedem der gerne sehr sehr viel Schaden macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eisi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaylX (27. Mai 2010)

BlueFour schrieb:


> Ich spiele Kundi/Mage und habe mich so entschieden weil ich denke das 2 gute distanzdds als kombi sehr gut sein müssten. Natürlich habe ich mich auch entschieden PVE zu spielen, weil ich einen dd will der hamma dmg macht. Bis jetzt gefällt mir dieser kombo und hoffe das bleibt auch weiterhin so (30/30). Vlt könnte ein erfahrener spieler (Kundi/mage) mir mehr über diese kombo erzählen =P.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja die beste distanz dd is kundi/mage. in PvE gefragt und auch in PvP. 

weil man schon die nahkampfklassen einfach mit Lasso oda Blitzschlag fest hält und dann hat man zeit den halben köcher auf die los zu ballern^^
und bei zaubernden gegner einfach mal Manaraubenderpfeil drauf schießen oda wenn er immer noch genug mana hat, um zu zaubern, machst einfach Stille, Kehlenschlag oda Nackenschlag und wenn er versucht sich zu heilen kann man die 35iger elite fähigkeit Verfluchterpfeil auf ihn schießen und somit bekommt er bis zu 50% weniger leben geheilt. was man bei stoffis au machen kann, is dass man im nahkampf mit denen kämpft. mit ihren kleinen stäben haben sie keine chance^^

in PvE is es etwas knifflig wenn die halbe tierwelt auf dich los geht^^ bei 2 oda 3 gegner geht es noch, aba wenn du ne ganze horde hinter dir hast... naja....dann bis ja meistens tot......dank dieser lvl 30iger elite fähigtkeit (Von Winde verweht) kannst du es noch überleben, weil es dich für 6 sek. (ok zugegeben, es is etwas wenig) unsichtbar macht und die ganze aggro "löscht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manchmal hat man etwas zu lachen wenn eine ganze horde hinter dir is und du die fähigkeit aktivierst, dann gehen alle mobs auf einen spieler (der nicht ma in der grp mit mir is) los der da bloß doof rum steht (naja, des is etwas fies, aba wenn man es so sieht wie der verzweifelt versucht....ach egal^^).



also lange rede kurzer sinn: Kundi/Mage is die BESTE klassen-kombo!!



ich spiel au Kundi/Mage und bin sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







gruß KaylX


----------



## Bloodkain (27. August 2010)

Was beim Kundi/Mage auch noch ganz fein ist das dies die einzige Sec-Klasse für den Kundi mit nem AOE ist und ENtfachung ist seit kurzem ja auch überholt so das da ne ganze ECke feiner Dmg bei rumkommt. Man kann also nen Mage mit Fegefeuer zumindest so halb ersetzen. Dazu der Aggrotransfer der Dir später in Bossfights den Tank als besten Freund beschert wenns für Ihn mal mit der Aggro knapp wird. Alles in allem ne nette Kombi, allerdings habe ich schon öfter gelesen das diese Kombi im Single-Dmg mit Kundi/Schurke oder /Krieger und neuerdings auch /BEwahrer nicht mithalten kann. Nun ja zu meinem Mage/Kundi habe ich noch nen Kundi/Ritter welcher bald den Ritter wegbekommt und dann werde ich wohl mal den Krieger oder Bewahrer austesten denn Kundi/schurken gibts eh schon genug. :-)


----------

